# Umemployment benefit



## Colleen (12 Apr 2006)

Hi.

I am currently working and due to childcare problems whereby my current childminder will no longer be able to look after my children after May 2006, I am forced into the position of having to give up my job.  

My employer is not in a position to offer me part time work or work from home.  Can I claim unemployment benefit until I sort out my childcare problems and look for part time work or work from home even though I was not made redundant or sacked.  My husband is working full time


----------



## Berni (12 Apr 2006)

No, you can't.  You must be "available for & genuinely seeking" work in order to qualify for benefit.


----------



## Janet (13 Apr 2006)

Here's some information from Oasis: 

I'd say a trip to your local welfare office or citizens information would be useful.  It would seem to me that you are going to be available for and seeking work albeit part-time or home-based work.  

There is some information in the above regarding moving from a full-time to job-share position.  It also mentions having to mind children and how that affects your ability to be actively seeking work.

I think if you leave work rather than being let go, there is a time period during which you cannot claim benefit.


----------

